# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hormonale veranderingen oorzaak van droge ogen

## FRANCOIS580

*Het najaar is niet alleen het seizoen van verkoudheden en griep, maar zeker ook dat van de droge ogen. Droge ogen komen in alle seizoenen voor, maar tijdens het najaar zijn de gevolgen van deze vervelende oogaandoening nog nadrukkelijker aanwezig dan anders. Wat zijn de oorzaken van deze nochtans veel voorkomende en bijzonder vervelende oogziekte? Kunnen we zélf iets doen om droge ogen te voorkomen? En worden we uiteindelijk toch slachtffer van deze ziekte, hoe kan deze dan behandelen?*

*(Francois580)*


Voelen je ogen droog aan, zijn ze vermoeid en geregeld geïrriteerd en moet bloed doorlopen? Dan is de kans erg groot dat je aan droge ogen lijdt, een ziekte die in ons land steeds meer en meer voorkomt. De oorzaak van droge ogen wordt in verband gebracht met kantoor- en/of computerwerk, maar er is veel meer aan de hand. Heb je met droge ogen te kampen en geraak je er maar niet van verlost, dan is de kans groot dat je hormonenhuishouding overhoop ligt.




*Wat zijn droge ogen?*



De naam zegt het zelf, maar hoe droge ogen aanvoelen is niet gemakkelijk onder woorden te brengen. De symptomen van droge ogen verschillen van peroon tot persoon. Sommigen hebben constant het gevoel dat er iets in hun ogen zit, anderen klagen dan weer over een pijnlijk en branderig gevoel, en zijn zeer gevoelig voor fel licht. Mensen met droge ogen knipperen opvallend veel met hun ogen. Oplossingen liggen ook hier niet zomaar voor het grijpen. Een bril dragen brengt geen verbetering, en het dragen van contactlenzen is met droge ogen meestal onmogelijk.

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Yv

Ik heb niet vaak droge ogen, maar als ik die heb komt het door stress of zorgen. Dan spoel ik mijn ogen met oogdruppels op waterbasis. Dat verlicht altijd en helpt na een tijdje.

----------

